# Loving my Bags



## Pupuds_30

I've been a member of TPF just recently  and I was really inspired by our fellow TPFers' bag collection so I decided to show some of mine 

My LV Deauville is my most used bag &#57378; I carry it to work and it can fit all my office stuff  I even use it to carry my little girl's feeding bottles! &#57431;


----------



## Pupuds_30

My Chanel Chocolate Bar Medium Tote Lambskin Leather was a Chriatmas gift from my husband &#57378; It was bought from Dubai and i love it so much&#57430;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Dooney and Bourke Jenna Bag.. 

In 2010, When I was on tour in the US, I visited one of my client. She was very accommodating and gave me "Jenna" as a souvenir &#58388;&#58388;


----------



## travelerscloset

Beautiful pieces


----------



## Pupuds_30

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Beautiful pieces



Thanks! &#57430;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Here's my Balenciaga Box Bag in Rouille (rust orange) color.

Bought it online from a co-TPFer  &#57430;&#57430; I love the color so much and is one of the best bag I have so far &#58152;&#58152;


----------



## Aluxe

Lovely pieces you have there!!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Lovely pieces you have there!!



Thanks for dropping by! &#57430;


----------



## bry_dee

I love the patina on your Deauville!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Love your bags. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fon18fon

beautiful


----------



## Pupuds_30

bry_dee said:
			
		

> I love the patina on your Deauville!



I Agree with you bry_dee!  This is better looking than the brandnew vachetta  &#58152;&#58152;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Alex Spoils Me said:
			
		

> Love your bags. Thanks for sharing.






			
				fon18fon said:
			
		

> beautiful



Thanks so much! will post more as soon as I take photos of the others &#58392;&#58392;


----------



## Pupuds_30

My black Balenciaga Tube Tote is my first Balenciaga bag which I bought from Dubai. Was thinking of Neverfull then but I end up buying this! No regrets &#57358;&#57358;


----------



## Necromancer

I like them all.


----------



## Pupuds_30

Necromancer said:
			
		

> I like them all.



&#58152;&#58152;&#58152; thanks for appreciating! &#58392;


----------



## MrsPPS

What a lovely, varied collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pupuds_30

MrsPPS said:
			
		

> What a lovely, varied collection. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks much MrsPPS! You're one of my inspiration &#57378;&#57378;&#57378; Love your bag closet by the way.. Im already designing a bag closet for my growing bag collection! &#57430;&#57430;


----------



## Pupuds_30

My first Christian Dior &#57606;&#57606;&#57606; The Double Saddle Denim Bag.. Bought this online and it brought me to TPF.. &#58152; Lovely authenticators from Dior forum helped me with this beautiful piece  Loving it even if it's pre-owned. I'm not really a fan of small bags but this one is an exemption &#57430; The old denim effect adds beauty to the bag &#57430;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Mulberry Jacquetta Darwin Oak Leather Bag.

Love the color, its details, the structure and how the leather aged naturally. Have not use this for quite some time and i'm missing it  &#58157;&#58157;Hope I could do mod shot for this one  and for the rest!


----------



## sparkycarrswold

love this color! and love that it's named for a saffron sauce! 


Pupuds_30 said:


> Here's my Balenciaga Box Bag in Rouille (rust orange) color.
> 
> Bought it online from a co-TPFer  &#57430;&#57430; I love the color so much and is one of the best bag I have so far &#58152;&#58152;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794880
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794881


----------



## Pupuds_30

sparkycarrswold said:
			
		

> love this color! and love that it's named for a saffron sauce!



Really? Didn't know that!  and now I know &#57431; Thanks for the info!  &#58389;


----------



## chanelsurfer66

Pupuds_30 said:


> I've been a member of TPF just recently  and I was really inspired by our fellow TPFers' bag collection so I decided to show some of mine
> 
> My LV Deauville is my most used bag &#57378; I carry it to work and it can fit all my office stuff  I even use it to carry my little girl's feeding bottles! &#57431;
> 
> View attachment 1794384


 beautiful bag!!


----------



## mlag724

Beautiful bags, Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pupuds_30

chanelsurfer66 said:
			
		

> beautiful bag!!






			
				mlag724 said:
			
		

> Beautiful bags, Congrats and thanks for sharing.



Thanks for visiting! &#58156;&#58154;&#58155;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Inspired by a co-TPFer  I went on hunting for Lady Dior bags.. Glad I found this! Large Lady Dior Nylon Cannage in beige (light brown) 







At first, it was a bit of a problem because the color and material attract dirt and oil alot! then through extensive research &#58373;, thAnks also to TPF, I was able to clean it without sending the bag to a bag spa shop! I can now use it without worrying much!&#58373;&#58373; 



(re-posted photo)


----------



## airborne

classy collection, thanks for sharing


----------



## Pupuds_30

LV Saint Cloud GM just got back from the bag spa.  I have the strap cleaned and conditioned to preserve it. Even if this is already a discontinued, I find its design elegant and timeless..


----------



## Pupuds_30

airborne said:
			
		

> classy collection, thanks for sharing



Awww.. Thanks airborne! &#58152;&#58152;


----------



## sparkycarrswold

Pupuds_30 said:


> My first Christian Dior &#57606;&#57606;&#57606; The Double Saddle Denim Bag.. Bought this online and it brought me to TPF.. &#58152; Lovely authenticators from Dior forum helped me with this beautiful piece  Loving it even if it's pre-owned. I'm not really a fan of small bags but this one is an exemption &#57430; The old denim effect adds beauty to the bag &#57430;
> 
> View attachment 1795987
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795988


makes me think of Sex and the City in the best way possible.


----------



## Pupuds_30

sparkycarrswold said:
			
		

> makes me think of Sex and the City in the best way possible.



 yup! Actually it's the same thing I thought when I bought this! Totally cute! &#58152;&#58157;&#58155;


----------



## Nemostanly

Love them all!!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Nemostanly said:
			
		

> Love them all!!



Thanks much!   &#58154;&#58157;&#58152;




			
				Hclone said:
			
		

> Simply Awesome all like your collection. I too found of bags but not such type. I prefer to use small hand one.



Thanks HClone! &#57430; It's because of my line of work, why I choose bigger bags and I carry alot of stuff! &#58381;&#58381; I do have small ones also.. &#58388;&#58388;to fit in to occasions I attend to  &#58388;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Got to love my first Gucci! &#57378;&#57378; 
The Sukey Boston Bag  with my first mod shot for Loving my Bags! &#58388;&#58388;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Louis Vuitton Alma Damier Ebene

It was bought from Japan. One of my favorite bag  Less maintenance (I really don't worry much of water and oil stain..  &#57430 and its design is simple yet classy  I can take this to a formal event or use it as my everyday bag! For me, she's the perfect size, not too small neither too big! &#58152;&#58157;&#57378;


----------



## MassielPluto

Beautiful!


----------



## Pupuds_30

MassielPluto said:
			
		

> Beautiful!



Thanks MassielPluto!


----------



## stephci

Pupuds_30 said:


> LV Saint Cloud GM just got back from the bag spa.  I have the strap cleaned and conditioned to preserve it. Even if this is already a discontinued, I find its design elegant and timeless..
> 
> View attachment 1797687
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797690


 
love that LV so classy


----------



## Pupuds_30

stephci said:
			
		

> love that LV so classy



Yep, love it too!  thanks for dropping by!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Chanel 8.5 Mini Double Flap Bag
Limited Edition and Rare

It's a limited edition 2.55 Classic double flap. &#58152;&#58152;&#58152; Made of lambskin leather and features a gold and silver turn lock. I spotted this one in a Japan store which sells pre owned authetic luxury items and fell in love. It's a vintage and a classic piece.. Timeless..&#57430;&#57430; Loved it so much...&#57378;&#58152;&#58157;

As of today, this is my most treasured piece! So precious that I have not use it yet and I just take it out for cleaning and conditioning once a month!!&#57378;&#57378;&#57378;


----------



## gypsiemagic

that patina is gorgeous!


----------



## Krazy4Bagz

I thought everything was gorgeous, and then we get to the Chanel, and it took my breath away! I want to hug it!!!!!
 I love the diversity in your collection.


----------



## travelerscloset

Very pretty! Where do you send your bags for conditioning?





Pupuds_30 said:


> LV Saint Cloud GM just got back from the bag spa.  I have the strap cleaned and conditioned to preserve it. Even if this is already a discontinued, I find its design elegant and timeless..
> 
> View attachment 1797687
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797690


----------



## travelerscloset

Amazing? Can you share how you clean & maintain it?
TIA 


Pupuds_30 said:


> Inspired by a co-TPFer  I went on hunting for Lady Dior bags.. Glad I found this! Large Lady Dior Nylon Cannage in beige (light brown)
> 
> View attachment 1797632
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797629
> 
> 
> At first, it was a bit of a problem because the color and material attract dirt and oil alot! then through extensive research &#58373;, thAnks also to TPF, I was able to clean it without sending the bag to a bag spa shop! I can now use it without worrying much!&#58373;&#58373;
> 
> View attachment 1797633
> 
> (re-posted photo)


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

gorgeous collection! thanks for sharing!


----------



## ilovefashion13

Love your collection!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Thanks for all your lovely comments &#58392;&#58392;&#58392; 




			
				Krazy4Bagz said:
			
		

> I thought everything was gorgeous, and then we get to the Chanel, and it took my breath away! I want to hug it!!!!!
> I love the diversity in your collection.






			
				gypsiemagic said:
			
		

> that patina is gorgeous!






			
				a.s.h.l.e.y said:
			
		

> gorgeous collection! thanks for sharing!






			
				ilovefashion13 said:
			
		

> Love your collection!


----------



## Pupuds_30

I see you're pinay too! 

I send my LVs for cleaning and conditioning at LMB (lovin my bags). Their shop is located at greenhills.. Never went to their shop though  I just send them through courier which is more convenient in my part  

For bag repair, I send them to Vintage restore white plains.. They also have in bel air makati. They're good! 

Both have FB page.. You can check them there! &#57358;&#57358;

And I maintain my bags by applying apple leather care products which includes protection spray  it works for me! &#58155;&#58152;&#58154;&#58156;&#58157;




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Very pretty! Where do you send your bags for conditioning?



For this specific bag, I used carpet cleaner which my hubby bought at ace hardware &#58156;&#58156; just spray a little amount on a clean cloth and rub it in a circular motion. Just be carefully not to rub too much!  after that wipe it with dry clean cloth.. You can do this several times until dirt comes out.. &#57358;&#57358;&#57358;just be patient.. i think carpet cleaner can be used for different types.. So far I just tried it with lady dior  




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Amazing? Can you share how you clean & maintain it?
> TIA


----------



## travelerscloset

Thanks *Pupuds*!
I will try LMB one of these days.
I have tried Vintage Restore and they are great!!! I brought my bags to their Bel air branch.

Clever trick on the carpet cleaner  



Pupuds_30 said:


> I see you're pinay too!
> 
> I send my LVs for cleaning and conditioning at LMB (lovin my bags). Their shop is located at greenhills.. Never went to their shop though  I just send them through courier which is more convenient in my part
> 
> For bag repair, I send them to Vintage restore white plains.. They also have in bel air makati. They're good!
> 
> Both have FB page.. You can check them there! &#57358;&#57358;
> 
> And I maintain my bags by applying apple leather care products which includes protection spray  it works for me! &#58155;&#58152;&#58154;&#58156;&#58157;
> 
> 
> 
> For this specific bag, I used carpet cleaner which my hubby bought at ace hardware &#58156;&#58156; just spray a little amount on a clean cloth and rub it in a circular motion. Just be carefully not to rub too much!  after that wipe it with dry clean cloth.. You can do this several times until dirt comes out.. &#57358;&#57358;&#57358;just be patient.. i think carpet cleaner can be used for different types.. So far I just tried it with lady dior


----------



## Pupuds_30

travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Thanks Pupuds!
> I will try LMB one of these days.
> I have tried Vintage Restore and they are great!!! I brought my bags to their Bel air branch.
> 
> Clever trick on the carpet cleaner



I know! Simple yet very effective cleaner! We can save sooo much with this one!  &#58373;&#58373;


----------



## elenash

pupuds....i love your bags and your photos!!!!!!


----------



## Glamouricious

That's just gorgeous!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Thanks much for appreciating I took these pictures during my spare time  Still have plenty to show   &#58392;&#58392;&#58392;




			
				elenash said:
			
		

> pupuds....i love your bags and your photos!!!!!!



Thanks Glamouricious! 




			
				Glamouricious said:
			
		

> That's just gorgeous!


----------



## travelerscloset

Hi, Do you use a bag moisturizer?  I've been meaning to buy one.  Can you suggest a good brand?  TIA


----------



## Pupuds_30

I use apple leather conditioner now, before I use Mr. Clean leather conditioner (available from car accessories shop or ace hardware)   both are ok, i apply mr clean once a week when my bag is out  i use apple before storing 




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Hi, Do you use a bag moisturizer?  I've been meaning to buy one.  Can you suggest a good brand?  TIA


----------



## DonnaHawk

Love your collection


----------



## tigerlook

Gorgeous collection! Diverse and classy! Thanks for the tips as well on how to care for these precious babies!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Thanks so much Donna! &#57378;&#58152;&#58157;




			
				DonnaHawk said:
			
		

> Love your collection



Thanks tigerlook for appreciating &#57378;&#58152;&#58157; I hope Somehow, these DIY tips helped alot of TPers out there! &#57430;&#58392;&#58426;




			
				tigerlook said:
			
		

> Gorgeous collection! Diverse and classy! Thanks for the tips as well on how to care for these precious babies!



The list goes on! Updating my little-growing bag collection &#58147;&#58147;&#58147;&#57378;&#57378;&#57378;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Louis Vuitton Saumur 30

Aside from big bags, I'm a huge fan of sling bags! When I saw this style.. I know it's a right choice to get one!  &#57606;&#57606;&#57606; &#57378;&#58152;&#58157; Some of its vachetta leather were already replaced by our local leather shop because I overused it! Good thing they were able to revive this piece of treasure beautifully...  Its functionality is AAA! I can use it as a body bag, long and short strap shoulder bag with multiple compartments! I just love this Saumur..


----------



## travelerscloset

Amazing!  Restored by Vintage Restore?  By the way, thanks for the great tips!



Pupuds_30 said:


> Louis Vuitton Saumur 30
> 
> Aside from big bags, I'm a huge fan of sling bags! When I saw this style.. I know it's a right choice to get one!  &#57606;&#57606;&#57606; &#57378;&#58152;&#58157; Some of its vachetta leather were already replaced by our local leather shop because I overused it! Good thing they were able to revive this piece of treasure beautifully...  Its functionality is AAA! I can use it as a body bag, long and short strap shoulder bag with multiple compartments! I just love this Saumur..
> 
> View attachment 1812428
> 
> 
> View attachment 1812438
> 
> 
> View attachment 1812441


----------



## Pupuds_30

Yes dear, Vintage Restore!  &#57430;&#57430;&#57430;




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> Amazing!  Restored by Vintage Restore?  By the way, thanks for the great tips!


----------



## jiminy_karenzzz

Pupuds_30 said:


> Here's my Balenciaga Box Bag in Rouille (rust orange) color.
> 
> Bought it online from a co-TPFer  &#57430;&#57430; I love the color so much and is one of the best bag I have so far &#58152;&#58152;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794880
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794881


very pretty!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Thanks for appreciating Jiminy 




			
				jiminy_karenzzz said:
			
		

> very pretty!


----------



## st.love

What a stunning collection! I too prefer larger bags


----------



## Pupuds_30

Thanks for appreciating st.love  




			
				st.love said:
			
		

> What a stunning collection! I too prefer larger bags


----------



## Pupuds_30

Louis Vuitton Damier Azur Speedy 35 &#58388;&#58388;

It all began with this piece...

I told myseld before I get marry, I should have bought atleast one designer bag for I might not able to buy one after.. So, a month before my wedding day, When I visited a friend in Singapore, I had a chance to buy something  Lots of designer brands everywhere and I decided to get an LV.. went to DFS LV but didn't find the right one.. Luckily, Ion LV has it! As far as I can remember, I only used this less than 5 times &#57605; not because I don't like it but I want to preserve it  I even made (hand-sewn) her a bag stuffer! To maintain its shape   It has a sentimental value for being my first LV as well as a reminder of me as a hardworking person and as an independent woman&#57676;&#57676;&#58389;&#58389; but thinking about my reason for getting this, I guess I was wrong when I said it might be my first and last Designer bag  I hope I could pass it on to my daughter &#58156;&#58154;&#58157;&#58152;


----------



## Pupuds_30

It's a rainy (as in heavy rain) day and yesterday's work was cancelled, (hope the rain stops pouring, it's flooded everywhere!) and the only thing I did is to take care of my baby girl and finally to clean my medium size black Lady Dior Nylon Cannage which I'm about to keep in her in the closet. &#58152;&#58152;&#58152; 










This one is hard to revive when I had her..&#58383;&#58383; The first time I held her, she was really sticky! The handles, the body! Ugh! (ummm.. But not too sticky that it can't be used&#58376 and its shape also has a problem.. It doesn't stand anymore when it's not fully stuffed!&#57432;&#58371;&#57608;  It's almost impossible to be able to clean it! I worked with her more than two weeks, since I'm busy too with work projects.&#58383;&#58383;&#58383; and patience paid off! Stickiness was lessen by more than 50% and I manage to correct its sagging body  I made her a stuffer for it to stand &#57358;&#57358; I make it a point to clean it after everytime I used it until stickiness is totally gone!  I just love cleaning my bags! 




{It's been raining hard for three consecutive days and lot of people from my place needs supply of food.. They can't go out because of  flood! &#58387;&#58387;&#58369;&#58369; hope everything will be well soon..}


----------



## travelerscloset

You're my DIY Princess!  I should take lessons from you 



Pupuds_30 said:


> It's a rainy (as in heavy rain) day and yesterday's work was cancelled, (hope the rain stops pouring, it's flooded everywhere!) and the only thing I did is to take care of my baby girl and finally to clean my medium size black Lady Dior Nylon Cannage which I'm about to keep in her in the closet. &#58152;&#58152;&#58152;
> 
> View attachment 1825585
> 
> 
> View attachment 1825587
> 
> 
> View attachment 1825590
> 
> 
> This one is hard to revive when I had her..&#58383;&#58383; The first time I held her, she was really sticky! The handles, the body! Ugh! (ummm.. But not too sticky that it can't be used&#58376 and its shape also has a problem.. It doesn't stand anymore when it's not fully stuffed!&#57432;&#58371;&#57608; It's almost impossible to be able to clean it! I worked with her more than two weeks, since I'm busy too with work projects.&#58383;&#58383;&#58383; and patience paid off! Stickiness was lessen by more than 50% and I manage to correct its sagging body  I made her a stuffer for it to stand &#57358;&#57358; I make it a point to clean it after everytime I used it until stickiness is totally gone!  I just love cleaning my bags!
> 
> View attachment 1825583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the second to the last photo, don't know how to delete it &#57605
> 
> {It's been raining hard for three consecutive days and lot of people from my place needs supply of food.. They can't go out because of flood! &#58387;&#58387;&#58369;&#58369; hope everything will be well soon..}


----------



## DonnaHawk

LOVE your advise ...all your bags are beautiful


----------



## Pupuds_30

&#58389;thanks travelers..&#57378;&#57378;&#57378; Right now I'm still learning leather.. Hehe, hopefully be able to share it also  




			
				travelerscloset said:
			
		

> You're my DIY Princess!  I should take lessons from you



Thanks for dropping by again DonnaHawk.  &#57378;&#58155;&#58152;still have plenty to share.. My collection is really growing! &#57430;&#57430;&#57430;




			
				DonnaHawk said:
			
		

> LOVE your advise ...all your bags are beautiful


----------



## Pupuds_30

Rainy Thursday with Gucci! &#57419;&#57419;Have to wear slippers going to work! Don't want my shoes to be freaking wet! &#57430;&#57605;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Almost done dressing up LV Deauville.. &#58373; Tried making (hand-sewn) twilly for her and so far i like them! &#58157;&#58154;&#58156;  just finishing each end!  Made these also to protect the handles from getting darker.. Will make more and with different cloth design and pattern for the others! &#57378;&#58155;&#58152;















Tha---daaaah! Finished edges  &#57378;&#58155;&#58152;


----------



## Pupuds_30

It's still raining! &#57419;&#57419; Went to work with Alma today!&#58373;&#58373;


----------



## princepreston

Wow, I absolutely LOVE your collection!  When I saw those pics of the D&B Jenna bag, I definitely want one now! I adore your Balenciaga tube tote as well as that classy LV and the old denim on that Dior is amazing! I love that wedding story on your LV Damier! Bags with stories are always the most treasured and interesting!  I hope to see more!


----------



## princepreston

Oh and also that idea with your bag handles are fabulous! I think as I head into more expensive territory I'll definitely keep that idea in mind! Thanks!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Thanks princepreston for your comments  d&b Jenna is a beauty. And also has sentimental value since it's a gift from a client  I love D&B! 

I really don't look for new things, but rather find old stuff then try to restore them. I guess it's my skills in arts and handicrafts, that's why I find ways to  restore, clean and accessorize and it feels good when someone appreciates my crafts  somehow I'm fulfilled!  Glad you appreciate it  

I have been very busy With work lately.  Hope to share the others when I have spare time!  




			
				princepreston said:
			
		

> Wow, I absolutely LOVE your collection!  When I saw those pics of the D&B Jenna bag, I definitely want one now! I adore your Balenciaga tube tote as well as that classy LV and the old denim on that Dior is amazing! I love that wedding story on your LV Damier! Bags with stories are always the most treasured and interesting!  I hope to see more!






			
				princepreston said:
			
		

> Oh and also that idea with your bag handles are fabulous! I think as I head into more expensive territory I'll definitely keep that idea in mind! Thanks!


----------



## rueterral

I love the balenciaga's ones


----------



## Pupuds_30

Went to hear mass with my duble flap vintage 




Before storing, must clean and condition her! &#57419;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Thanks rueterral! 




			
				rueterral said:
			
		

> I love the balenciaga's ones


----------



## CeePee08

Pupuds_30 said:


> Rainy Thursday with Gucci! &#57419;&#57419;Have to wear slippers going to work! Don't want my shoes to be freaking wet! &#57430;&#57605;
> 
> View attachment 1828240
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828241



Hi there!Does your Gucci have detachable straps?my friend was able to buy one online and the seller said the Gucci released Sukey Bostons without the straps back in 2011. Hope to hear from you and hers doesnt have the leather in the bottom part of her bag. 

Thanks much!


----------



## Pupuds_30

CeePee08 said:
			
		

> Hi there!Does your Gucci have detachable straps?my friend was able to buy one online and the seller said the Gucci released Sukey Bostons without the straps back in 2011. Hope to hear from you and hers doesnt have the leather in the bottom part of her bag.
> 
> Thanks much!



Hello CeePee! Mine has detachable strap and bottom part is leather  I'm not too sure when my bag was release though.


----------



## CeePee08

Pupuds_30 said:


> Hello CeePee! Mine has detachable strap and bottom part is leather  I'm not too sure when my bag was release though.



Thanks for replying 
Do you think my friend's bag is not authentic?


----------



## Pupuds_30

I can't really tell.  You can ask your friend to post pictures of the purchased bag in the authenticate this gucci thread. Our lovely Authenticators from gucci can tell if your friend's sukey boston is real  just be sure to follow their format  here's the link 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-posts-1-a-689655.html


----------



## CeePee08

Pupuds_30 said:


> I can't really tell.  You can ask your friend to post pictures of the purchased bag in the authenticate this gucci thread. Our lovely Authenticators from gucci can tell if your friend's sukey boston is real  just be sure to follow their format  here's the link
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-gucci-read-rules-use-format-posts-1-a-689655.html



Alright thanks again!


----------



## Pupuds_30

No prob!  Goodluck on your friend's gucci  &#58147;&#58147;




			
				CeePee08 said:
			
		

> Alright thanks again!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Yehey! &#57418;&#57418;Skies has cleared and so i used my Hermes herbag to work  This is my first pre-loved  high end bag and got it in good condition..&#57378;Style is very classic. &#58147; Love the idea of it being a 2-way bag (it could be handheld and shoulder/sling) not to mention canvass can be interchanged, Though it took me some time to master the changing of canvass. It was really challenging!  &#58373;&#58373;






















Herbag at work! With my handmade twilly


----------



## diamondigrl1

The Hermes is nice where did you find it?


----------



## staceykash

looking at all of these purses are making me go through withdrawal of not purchasing a bag in a while... EEEEEEK. I have 2 gucci wallets, a messenger bag, a vintage cross body and large web bag i believe it's called and a large crossbody bag. LOVE them all, hopefull will buy more and have a bigger collection to show when i come back from Vegas in october


----------



## jm_freedom

I have 7 or 8 designer bags now. How do you store/display?  I am thinking of installing shelves so i can see what i have but dont want to risk damaging with dust, sunlight, etc. Should i just leave in their dust bgs?


----------



## Pupuds_30

Hi diamondigrl1!  I bought it from a friend  she has too many birkins&#58147;&#58147;&#58147; so she sold this for a really good price  &#57647;&#57647; 




			
				diamondigrl1 said:
			
		

> The Hermes is nice where did you find it?



Hi stacey! Yes dear, it took me alot!  Hey you have wonderful items to start with your collection! 

Wow! I love Vegas! &#58151;&#58151;&#58151; Does M&M store still there? Hehe been there like 10years ago! &#58381;&#58381;  looking forward to seeing your fab bag collection! &#58147;&#58147;




			
				staceykash said:
			
		

> looking at all of these purses are making me go through withdrawal of not purchasing a bag in a while... EEEEEEK. I have 2 gucci wallets, a messenger bag, a vintage cross body and large web bag i believe it's called and a large crossbody bag. LOVE them all, hopefull will buy more and have a bigger collection to show when i come back from Vegas in october


----------



## Pupuds_30

Thanks Aurora! Just using my iphone4.. Thinking of upgrading to 4s. They say it takes more quality pictures.. But will buy another bag than iphone!! &#57647;&#57647;&#58147;&#58147;  I think I have 20 pieces or more. And still growing!! &#57358;&#57358;I love everything,  But my fave our the LVs and Chanels..  hope I could take a family picture of them.. I'm too busy (or should I say lazy) to take  photos of them 




			
				Aurora4573 said:
			
		

> Nice pictures! I am wondering how many bags do you have?



Right now I store them in my closet with the dust bag. &#58147;&#58147;I also insert dessicant/ silica gel (that's how we call it from here) to prevent moist which cause molds and damaging leather. And occassionally clean and protect them with leather conditioner.. Been planning to make a closet bag.. &#57430;&#57430; Like shelves but enclosed with glass  so i could see them just like you want  then put silica gel also inside closet. There are electric dehumidifiers  but it's kinda expensive  Silica will serve as a breather for  bags.. It's kinda humid in our place  &#57418;&#57418; and still maintain with conditioner  




			
				jm_freedom said:
			
		

> I have 7 or 8 designer bags now. How do you store/display?  I am thinking of installing shelves so i can see what i have but dont want to risk damaging with dust, sunlight, etc. Should i just leave in their dust bgs?


----------



## CeePee08

Where do you buy your bag cleaners? 
Is it hard to take care of the speedy azur?Planning of buying one soon


----------



## Pupuds_30

CeePee08 said:
			
		

> Where do you buy your bag cleaners?
> Is it hard to take care of the speedy azur?Planning of buying one soon



Hi CeePee!  i bought the apple leather care products online (cheaper in multiply than ebay&#57430 and I recently bought from LMB, vachetta kit to clean and protect the vachetta. I'm so excited to try it on my lv's.. Will post pics after so you'll have reference.

As for speedy azur,  I really don't carry it much. But when i take it out, i choose the jeans i wear, it might transfer color to the bag canvass.. And i spray apple garde rain and stain protection &#57419;&#57419; It works well with my bag &#57430;&#57430;


----------



## CeePee08

Pupuds_30 said:


> Hi CeePee!  i bought the apple leather care products online (cheaper in multiply than ebay&#57430 and I recently bought from LMB, vachetta kit to clean and protect the vachetta. I'm so excited to try it on my lv's.. Will post pics after so you'll have reference.
> 
> As for speedy azur,  I really don't carry it much. But when i take it out, i choose the jeans i wear, it might transfer color to the bag canvass.. And i spray apple garde rain and stain protection &#57419;&#57419; It works well with my bag &#57430;&#57430;



Thanks for replying!&#58389;Hoping to see photos soon!


----------



## lrc0213

Hi guys,Im very new to this TPF and thought I could start off with this thread's topic. I recently bought a vintage 18 years old Hermes Kelly Bag in Apple Green and am absolutely in love with it! Would love to show pics but currently unable to post any photos yet  


Loved Pupuds_30's Herbag by the way  nice pickin


----------



## Pupuds_30

Welcome to TPF Irc0213!!  &#58389;&#58389; I'm excited to see your vintage Kelly! Apple green is a wonderful and fun color! Hoping to see pictures of your H. &#58389; You could actually start your own thread.  Where you can showcase your own bag collection, just like my thread Loving my Bags  Looking forward to seeing yours! &#58373;&#58152;&#57431;&#57431;

Thanks also for appreciating My Herbag  I love her too!  &#57378;&#57378;&#57378; Thinking of getting a Birkin.. &#58373; but it'll cost too much!&#57607;&#57607; Wish my friend could share some of hers! &#57605;&#57605;





			
				lrc0213 said:
			
		

> Hi guys,Im very new to this TPF and thought I could start off with this thread's topic. I recently bought a vintage 18 years old Hermes Kelly Bag in Apple Green and am absolutely in love with it! Would love to show pics but currently unable to post any photos yet
> 
> Loved Pupuds_30's Herbag by the way  nice pickin


----------



## Pupuds_30

Sunday is fun day!&#58155; I get the chance to spend the day with my little princess and hubby!&#57378;&#57378;&#57378;

Now I share my baby Yna's first designer bag, Dooney and Bourke Hongkong Disneyland Large Tote.&#58147;&#58147; Yna is using it as her baby bag. It holds everything she needs when we go out. 

I was one month preggy then when me and hubby went to HK for a tour. It's my hubby's first time so as expected, there will be lots of walking and shopping.. But due to my condition, was not excited much and felt too lazy.&#57660; So most of the time I just sit around and let hubby do his own shopping cause I was telling him the whole time I'm no mood for shopping. &#58382;&#58382; Our final stop was at Disneyland!&#57358;&#57358; Which both of us enjoyed. And there I was surprised to see DB HK edition (which you could only buy inside HK Disneyland).  Though i'm only on my first month, I felt something in my tummy. I guess it's my girl telling me she likes the bag and that I should get it! &#58373; So I did get it!  This proves the saying "like mother like daughter" for loving bags. &#57431; Good thing my baby have eyes for nice stuff! &#57430;&#57430;&#58147;&#58147;


----------



## Dhalia

Thanks for sharing your collection. It is really gorgeous. I love the patina on your first bag, and your handmade twillies are such a fab idea, they are lovely! I feel I wanna do this for LV bags as well. Any tips for how to make the twillies? 

Love your chanel also, it is beautiful! Use it more, don't worry about it!!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Dhalia said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing your collection. It is really gorgeous. I love the patina on your first bag, and your handmade twillies are such a fab idea, they are lovely! I feel I wanna do this for LV bags as well. Any tips for how to make the twillies?
> 
> Love your chanel also, it is beautiful! Use it more, don't worry about it!!



Hi Dhalia! Oh yes, I've been using Chanel&#57378;&#57378; lately.. Thanks!  

Handmade twillies are easy to make.. &#58132;&#58132; I really enjoyed sewing and mixing and matching colors to suit my bags!  I suggest you choose a soft fabric so it will hug/fit handles nicely.  &#57358;&#57358; I did 2 kinds, one is about an inch thick, the other was 2 inches and length is 45-50inches. (length depends on how long the handles are) IMO, Handles are easier to dress up with the thin twilly.  the thicker twilly doesn't not fit well which tend to create buldges and uneven  I don't want that effect, though some would like that. I'm sure you'll have fun designing for your bags  Hoping to see your masterpiece twilly! &#58147;&#58147;

I checked your storybook and Love your collections! &#57378;&#57378;&#57378;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Sharing my Miu Miu Matelasse Nappa Leather Clutch. &#57430;&#57430;My first Miu Miu and branded clutch. Its color is unusual for a clutch and discrete!&#57378;&#57378; Though its pattern is matelasse  I adore its matelasse pattern: An expensive design. It was perfectly balanced to as not to look like it was overdone.&#57358;&#58147; 

When I got this one, its leather condition is bad.  &#58380;&#58380;It's dry with plenty of water stain. Good thing my local bag spa revived it!  it looks new and fresh.&#57431;&#57431; Hope I could learn to restore leather &#57430;&#57430;


----------



## rumixa

your vintage chanel double mini is gawjus .....love your collection .


----------



## Pupuds_30

rumixa said:
			
		

> your vintage chanel double mini is gawjus .....love your collection .



Hi rumixa! Thanks for your lovely comment!  &#58392;&#58392;


----------



## Runaaawr

Nice !


----------



## Pupuds_30

Runaaawr said:


> Nice !



thanks much for appreciating!


----------



## Runaaawr

Pupuds_30 said:


> thanks much for appreciating!


you're welcome


----------



## Pupuds_30

My Chanel Family. &#57378;&#58151;&#57378; Not really big but well-loved pieces. 

Finally, had the chance to have a family portrait of them over the weekend when I took out Medium Cambon Tote to church! &#58388;&#58388;




Cambon tote pics to follow!  And hopefully my whole collection!!! &#58373;


----------



## johannamaria

Wauw..... Nice collection


----------



## leopardandlove

wow! awesome!


----------



## Pupuds_30

johannamaria said:
			
		

> Wauw..... Nice collection






			
				leopardandlove said:
			
		

> wow! awesome!



Thanks so much for dropping by your sweet comments!&#57378;&#57378; Really appreciate it! &#58392;&#58392;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Chanel Medium Cambon Tote in Light Pink &#58147;&#58147;

I was caught between large and medium size. Yes ofcourse,  I love big bags but was thinking the large may be awkward when i wear it considering my height and body size. Though it could fit everything!!!&#58147;&#58147; And so i decided to ge the medium.. 

Also I'm not a fan of pink color! But surprise!!!! I got the pink! &#58379;&#58379; This particular shade of pink is just right, not too pinkish and very simple classy pink! that I can't resist!&#58372;&#58372; (though I do have a Balenciaga City also in pink! &#58373;&#58373; pictures to follow!)

What I also love &#57378;&#57378; about this lovely piece is that even if it's a bit small for my style, it could still fit 1 baby bottle and other stuff my baby needs for a quick trip and also my stuff! &#58414;&#57371;&#57371; The Cambon Tote Medium is not really small at all!


----------



## CeePee08

Pupuds_30 said:


> Chanel Medium Cambon Tote in Light Pink &#58147;&#58147;
> 
> I was caught between large and medium size. Yes ofcourse,  I love big bags but was thinking the large may be awkward when i wear it considering my height and body size. Though it could fit everything!!!&#58147;&#58147; And so i decided to ge the medium..
> 
> Also I'm not a fan of pink color! But surprise!!!! I got the pink! &#58379;&#58379; This particular shade of pink is just right, not too pinkish and very simple classy pink! that I can't resist!&#58372;&#58372; (though I do have a Balenciaga City also in pink! &#58373;&#58373; pictures to follow!)
> 
> What I also love &#57378;&#57378; about this lovely piece is that even if it's a bit small for my style, it could still fit 1 baby bottle and other stuff my baby needs for a quick trip and also my stuff! &#58414;&#57371;&#57371; The Cambon Tote Medium is not really small at all!
> 
> View attachment 1890352
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890354
> 
> 
> View attachment 1890355



Love pink! This is pretty! Hopefully, I'll be able to buy a Chanel bag soon!


----------



## Dreamerzzz

Lurve your collection, very diverse and obviously well-loved and well taken care of. The balenciagas are gorgeous, and so are the LVs and Chanels, but my favourite is the DB HK disneyland tote. My baby loves Mickey Mouse and it's cool that you're using it as a baby bag. Looking forward to more updates and more DIYs. Enjoy!


----------



## Pupuds_30

CeePee08 said:
			
		

> Love pink! This is pretty! Hopefully, I'll be able to buy a Chanel bag soon!



Hi CeePee08! Yepyep, it's really pretty, that's why I fell in love&#10084;&#65039; with her!  I was planning to buy a Balenciaga City then, but I end up buying this cute Chanel  &#128516; Wow, I'm excited for you! What are you planning to get? Don't forget to share  your Chanel to us!  &#128536;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Dreamerzzz said:
			
		

> Lurve your collection, very diverse and obviously well-loved and well taken care of. The balenciagas are gorgeous, and so are the LVs and Chanels, but my favourite is the DB HK disneyland tote. My baby loves Mickey Mouse and it's cool that you're using it as a baby bag. Looking forward to more updates and more DIYs. Enjoy!



We all love Mickey! &#128521; It's really funny during my preggy days and still in graduate school, I would talk to my tummy  (my daughter) if I could borrow it to school!  Hihihihi!  thanks so much for visiting and will definitely update!


----------



## CeePee08

Pupuds_30 said:


> Hi CeePee08! Yepyep, it's really pretty, that's why I fell in love&#10084;&#65039; with her!  I was planning to buy a Balenciaga City then, but I end up buying this cute Chanel  &#128516; Wow, I'm excited for you! What are you planning to get? Don't forget to share  your Chanel to us!  &#128536;



Hi there! Planning to buy a Chanel PST black in SHW&#57430; I want the GST before but I'm petite so I decided to just buy the PST and I dnt really carry much when I go to work or to the mall&#57430;

I'll share soon. Haha! Thanks! 
Tc!


----------



## Fantashley

Pupuds_30 said:


> Here's my Balenciaga Box Bag in Rouille (rust orange) color.
> 
> Bought it online from a co-TPFer  &#57430;&#57430; I love the color so much and is one of the best bag I have so far &#58152;&#58152;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794880
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794881


Love youre balenciaga!


----------



## CeePee08

Pupuds_30 said:


> My Chanel Family. &#57378;&#58151;&#57378; Not really big but well-loved pieces.
> 
> Finally, had the chance to have a family portrait of them over the weekend when I took out Medium Cambon Tote to church! &#58388;&#58388;
> 
> View attachment 1888202
> 
> 
> Cambon tote pics to follow!  And hopefully my whole collection!!! &#58373;



Just saw this now! Nice group photo you have there!&#57358;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Fantashley said:
			
		

> Love youre balenciaga!



Thanks Fantashley!


----------



## Pupuds_30

CeePee08 said:
			
		

> Hi there! Planning to buy a Chanel PST black in SHW&#57430; I want the GST before but I'm petite so I decided to just buy the PST and I dnt really carry much when I go to work or to the mall&#57430;
> 
> I'll share soon. Haha! Thanks!
> Tc!



PST is a good choice. If you got yours please post mod pics  I'm also planning to get a GST..  ofcourse my kind of bag! also in black. I might change my mind when I see yours! &#128525;&#128525; Chanel works well in black. But before that, need to save for it! Hehe &#128541;&#128541;


----------



## samah18

them!


----------



## iamshopaholic

Beautiful!


----------



## Pupuds_30

samah18 said:
			
		

> them!



Thanks samah for visiting and aprreciating!  by the way, you also have a wonderful collection. I Love your nightingale! It is included in my wishlist!


----------



## Pupuds_30

iamshopaholic said:
			
		

> Beautiful!



Hi there! Thank you for dropping by your lovely comment! Really appreciate it


----------



## hope5259

Your bags are beautiful


----------



## COOKIE27C

Pupuds_30 said:


> Yehey! &#57418;&#57418;Skies has cleared and so i used my Hermes herbag to work  This is my first pre-loved  high end bag and got it in good condition..&#57378;Style is very classic. &#58147; Love the idea of it being a 2-way bag (it could be handheld and shoulder/sling) not to mention canvass can be interchanged, Though it took me some time to master the changing of canvass. It was really challenging!  &#58373;&#58373;
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844596
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844598
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844599
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844602
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1844604
> 
> 
> 
> Herbag at work! With my handmade twilly
> 
> View attachment 1844609


wow this is absolutely Gorgeousssss


----------



## CeePee08

Pupuds_30 said:


> PST is a good choice. If you got yours please post mod pics  I'm also planning to get a GST..  ofcourse my kind of bag! also in black. I might change my mind when I see yours! &#128525;&#128525; Chanel works well in black. But before that, need to save for it! Hehe &#128541;&#128541;



I'm saving for it and torn between the PST and GST now. LOL!
I will post photos if I have it already.&#57430;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Thanks all for the sweet comments! 




			
				hope5259 said:
			
		

> Your bags are beautiful






			
				COOKIE27C said:
			
		

> wow this is absolutely Gorgeousssss


----------



## Pupuds_30

Thanks! Looking forward to seeing your fab chanel soon! 




			
				CeePee08 said:
			
		

> I'm saving for it and torn between the PST and GST now. LOL!
> I will post photos if I have it already.&#57430;


----------



## Pupuds_30

I love October!! &#128536;&#128536; And it's my birth month! And as a starter, my hubby is on a business trip in Hongkong, and surprised me with this photo, he sent me... 




&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Can't wait 'til weekend! Thanks so much babe!  love ya!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Finally! It arrived! &#127873;&#127873; Loving my new LV Neverfull!  My kind of bag.Love the idea of the side strap which can be tucked in. Thanks again babe for the early birthday present! &#128157;&#128157;&#128157;


----------



## CeePee08

Pupuds_30 said:


> Finally! It arrived! &#127873;&#127873; Loving my new LV Neverfull!  My kind of bag.Love the idea of the side strap which can be tucked in. Thanks again babe for the early birthday present! &#128157;&#128157;&#128157;
> 
> View attachment 1909733
> 
> 
> View attachment 1909734



Waiting for the same bag to arrive. Hihi!&#58388;enjoy!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Thanks CeePee! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;I think you will going to love it as much as I do! &#9786;&#9786;




			
				CeePee08 said:
			
		

> Waiting for the same bag to arrive. Hihi!&#58388;enjoy!


----------



## Pupuds_30

&#128221;&#128221;&#128221; Working overtime with Deauville and Longchamp! Must finish work before going on board with the other directors!!! &#9992;&#9992; So excited!!&#128084; Love my birthday month!!! &#127873;&#127873;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Had fun in Macau with my pretty niece and LV St. Cloud.. Also bought luggage tag for my speedy 35 DA and have my intials heatstamped! ddc4d Super nice! dde09dde09


----------



## Pupuds_30

Part of my LV Family. Forever Monogram!! And waiting patiently for Speedy 30 to patina!!! &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Finally! You're home baby! Happy birthday to me!!! &#55356;&#57217;&#55356;&#57218;
More pics to follow


----------



## Pupuds_30

Got myself a birthday present&#127873; and it's Prada Tessuto Ruffle Handbag. (My first ever Prada!!!) &#127875;&#127875; in Brown!! (One of my fave color to wear!!)

What I really love about this piece is that it's lightweight and even if it looks small, it could hold so much!&#128092; Its design also is very chic and cute.. Can be worn from day to night! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; And most importantly, it can be easily maintain! &#128521;


----------



## Maddy luv

Love your collection of beautiful bags!!!!


----------



## kookla99

Beautiful! Congratulations on a wonderful collection!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Maddy luv said:


> Love your collection of beautiful bags!!!!



Hi Maddy! &#128536;Thanks for appreciating!


----------



## Pupuds_30

kookla99 said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations on a wonderful collection!



Hello kookla!  Thanks for your sweet comment!


----------



## CeePee08

Happy birthday! COngrats on the Prada bag!&#57430;


----------



## BagLVer4Life

Beautiful collection!


----------



## Pupuds_30

BagLVer4Life said:
			
		

> Beautiful collection!



Thanks much B for dropping by! By the way, i'm so loving your Speedy B!! Congrats on your new LV and happy birthday as well!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Yehey! Just arrived yesterday!! My treasures have finally found their chest.. &#128092;&#128092;hoping everything fits in!!


----------



## shopla28

Love the Balenciaga's!!


----------



## Pupuds_30

shopla28 said:
			
		

> Love the Balenciaga's!!



Thanks much for appreciating &#128536;


----------



## ishop05

Pupuds_30 said:
			
		

> Sunday is fun day!&#58155; I get the chance to spend the day with my little princess and hubby!&#57378;&#57378;&#57378;
> 
> Now I share my baby Yna's first designer bag, Dooney and Bourke Hongkong Disneyland Large Tote.&#58147;&#58147; Yna is using it as her baby bag. It holds everything she needs when we go out.
> 
> I was one month preggy then when me and hubby went to HK for a tour. It's my hubby's first time so as expected, there will be lots of walking and shopping.. But due to my condition, was not excited much and felt too lazy.&#57660; So most of the time I just sit around and let hubby do his own shopping cause I was telling him the whole time I'm no mood for shopping. &#58382;&#58382; Our final stop was at Disneyland!&#57358;&#57358; Which both of us enjoyed. And there I was surprised to see DB HK edition (which you could only buy inside HK Disneyland).  Though i'm only on my first month, I felt something in my tummy. I guess it's my girl telling me she likes the bag and that I should get it! &#58373; So I did get it!  This proves the saying "like mother like daughter" for loving bags. &#57431; Good thing my baby have eyes for nice stuff! &#57430;&#57430;&#58147;&#58147;



Nice baby bag!


----------



## ishop05

Pupuds_30 said:
			
		

> Had fun in Macau with my pretty niece and LV St. Cloud.. Also bought luggage tag for my speedy 35 DA and have my intials heatstamped! ddc4d Super nice! dde09dde09



I love the heat stamped luggage tag


----------



## ishop05

Pupuds_30 said:
			
		

> Yehey! Just arrived yesterday!! My treasures have finally found their chest.. ddc5cddc5choping everything fits in!!



Nice!! Where did u get this? Ive been dreaming on having a bag cabinet myself!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Love your collection....where did you get the cabinet...that's really awsume


----------



## Pupuds_30

shopla28 said:
			
		

> Love the Balenciaga's!!






			
				ishop05 said:
			
		

> Nice baby bag!



Thanks so much for dropping by your sweet comments!


----------



## Pupuds_30

ishop05 said:
			
		

> I love the heat stamped luggage tag



Yes dear, loving it too! I was hoping to score the eva clutch but  price in Macau is more expensive than LV GB.. So I decided to accessorize my Speedy 35 with the luggage tag!


----------



## Pupuds_30

ishop05 said:
			
		

> Nice!! Where did u get this? Ive been dreaming on having a bag cabinet myself!






			
				DonnaHawk said:
			
		

> Love your collection....where did you get the cabinet...that's really awsume



I asked my glass-aluminum supplier to custom-built it as per my design. It's powder coated and frameless glass door with magnetic lock! All shelves are also glass.. And adjustable! He actually gave me a very good price of 6,500php (around $160) including delivery!!! The perks of being an architect!!! Hehe..dde0bdde0b

And now been wondering if everyone will fit in!!dde30dde30dde30 I still have plenty of bags inside my clothes closet.. Hhhmmm...dde28dde28dde28


----------



## Pupuds_30

CeePee08 said:
			
		

> Happy birthday! COngrats on the Prada bag!&#57430;



Thank you so much CP! &#128536;


----------



## Pupuds_30

A week long with Hermes Garden Party in Toile  So loving this bag. It can be carried by hand and shoulder. Very convenient and durable!  &#128092;


----------



## Pupuds_30

&#128092; A week long with Hermes Garden Party in Toile &#128092; Very convenient and durable bag. Can be carried by hand and shoulder. &#9925;&#9925; And i don't have to worry about the canvass because it's coated. Fits everthing in it &#128230;&#9999;&#128208;&#128193;&#128213;  A Perfect work bag! &#128525;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Pretty in pink with Balenciaga City &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## creaeds

What do you think of the two bags I just got on line:


Got it here!


----------



## FrenchieLV2

Pupuds_30 said:
			
		

> ddc5c A week long with Hermes Garden Party in Toile ddc5c Very convenient and durable bag. Can be carried by hand and shoulder. &#9925;&#9925; And i don't have to worry about the canvass because it's coated. Fits everthing in it ddce6&#9999;ddcd0ddcc1ddcd5  A Perfect work bag! dde0d



Love the bag&#128525;


----------



## Pupuds_30

FrenchieLV2 said:
			
		

> Love the bagdde0d



Thank you so much for appreciating Frenchie! &#10084;


----------



## DonnaHawk

This is such a great picture......love it 




Pupuds_30 said:


> I asked my glass-aluminum supplier to custom-built it as per my design. It's powder coated and frameless glass door with magnetic lock! All shelves are also glass.. And adjustable! He actually gave me a very good price of 6,500php (around $160) including delivery!!! The perks of being an architect!!! Hehe..dde0bdde0b
> 
> And now been wondering if everyone will fit in!!dde30dde30dde30 I still have plenty of bags inside my clothes closet.. Hhhmmm...dde28dde28dde28
> 
> View attachment 1942521


----------



## Pupuds_30

DonnaHawk said:
			
		

> This is such a great picture......love it



Thanks much D! &#128536;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Been cleaning each and everyone starting with the LV's.. ð Hope to finish before Christmas!!! ð


----------



## travelerscloset

I love your bag cabinet 


Pupuds_30 said:


> Been cleaning each and everyone starting with the LV's.. ð Hope to finish before Christmas!!! ð


----------



## Pupuds_30

creaeds said:


> What do you think of the two bags I just got on line:
> 
> 
> Got it here!



Cute bags! &#128521; Congrats!


----------



## Pupuds_30

travelerscloset said:


> I love your bag cabinet



Thanks Travelers! It's long overdue! &#128521;


----------



## DonnaHawk

I do that to, I love taking them out, cleaning them..it is such a relaxing thing to do

I need to start my thread to show my collection



Pupuds_30 said:


> Been cleaning each and everyone starting with the LV's.. ð Hope to finish before Christmas!!! ð


----------



## Monique74

Nice collection bags you have!


----------



## Pupuds_30

DonnaHawk said:
			
		

> I do that to, I love taking them out, cleaning them..it is such a relaxing thing to do
> 
> I need to start my thread to show my collection



I hear you D! &#128521; Feels good to take care of our precious bags. &#128092;&#128092;

Yeess! Will be waiting for your showcase! So excited!!! &#128515;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Monique74 said:
			
		

> Nice collection bags you have!



Thanks Monique for dropping by! &#128536;


----------



## susiana

Very nice bags you have there ..
Congrats and enjoy them in good health!


----------



## Myblackbag

Nice collection! Love the cabinet.


----------



## hydroconscious

Love your tube tote, it's so un-balenciaga balenciaga bag I've seen so far and that's great!!! Certainly less likely to bump into someone with the same bag on the street yet it's still distinguishable as a bal bag... lol


----------



## Pupuds_30

susiana said:
			
		

> Very nice bags you have there ..
> Congrats and enjoy them in good health!



Thanks for appreciating Susiana!  and yes, hopefully I could take good care of them so I could pass some to my daughter 




			
				Myblackbag said:
			
		

> Nice collection! Love the cabinet.



Thanks for the lovely comment myblackbag!


----------



## Pupuds_30

hydroconscious said:
			
		

> Love your tube tote, it's so un-balenciaga balenciaga bag I've seen so far and that's great!!! Certainly less likely to bump into someone with the same bag on the street yet it's still distinguishable as a bal bag... lol



Actually that's what I was thinking when I saw it. I'm supposed to buy a Neverfull but ended up buying this.. Really different and unique Balenciaga. It was already sold out online when it came out!  I'm so lucky to get hold of it.


----------



## Pupuds_30

Work Overload on a Saturday with metallic Dior Gaucho! I &#128151; Dior!


----------



## DonnaHawk

Love these Dior bags....your collectionsvso wonderful


----------



## luvluv

Wow you have some amazing pieces! Thanks for sharing! Drool worthy!


----------



## Nelly B

Love your entire bag collection


----------



## Pupuds_30

DonnaHawk said:


> Love these Dior bags....your collectionsvso wonderful



Thanks D!  For some reason, I really like Dior handbags.. Specifically saddle bag and lady dior.. hope year 2013 will be a good year for us! More room for bags!  Happy Holidays!


----------



## Pupuds_30

luvluv said:


> Wow you have some amazing pieces! Thanks for sharing! Drool worthy!





Nelly B said:


> Love your entire bag collection



Glad you guys enjoy my collection.  Thanks so much for appreciating!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Sharing what I am wearing this Christmas!! I first wore these during our pre-nup photo session in summer of 2011 and never wore them again until today! Before I became a bagaholic ddc5c, I was a shoe-addict!! ddc60

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Since there's no one else is here at the office (maybe our staff had too much during the new year's celebration)...  I got nothing to do..and to start 2013.. I'm sharing my MIU MIU Matelasse  Leather Coffer Hobo 

Really love this bag. It's a 2-way and it fits alot even if it's flat!  The color also contribute to the look. It sort of tame the intricate pattern of matelasse giving the effect of simplicity and elegance!!  Happy New Year to all and Enjoy!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Been busy working with termination of breakers.. And it's been a while since I last carry Chanel choco bar tote. I still adore her leather scent!


----------



## jenlovessales

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Pupuds_30

jenlovessales said:
			
		

> Gorgeous collection!



Thanks much J! &#128536;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Cleaning up my flaps &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## snikle72

Pupuds_30 said:


> My Chanel Chocolate Bar Medium Tote Lambskin Leather was a Chriatmas gift from my husband &#57378; It was bought from Dubai and i love it so much&#57430;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794413


The brown is so elegant.


----------



## Pupuds_30

Time to let go of LV mini Batignolles. Though she has served me very well, gotta make a room for a new baby. &#128533; Hope her new home will love her as much as I did.. Will truly miss her &#128533;


----------



## Pupuds_30

snikle72 said:


> The brown is so elegant.



Thanks for dropping by!


----------



## AverageHuman

love your collection and glad to found dior as i'm a dior fan!&#12288;(recently is also developing my other designers collection)


----------



## Pupuds_30

kellyng said:


> love your collection and glad to found dior as i'm a dior fan!&#12288;(recently is also developing my other designers collection)



Hi kelly! Thanks for taking the time to view my collection. Really means something to me. Actually you are my biggest influence. I became a dior lover because of  you!  I do like Dior but I started collecting after viewing your collection. I always visit your thread and really admire your collection and style!  Love! Love! Love! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Sunday rolling with Charriol St. Tropaz Watch and Hermes GP Toile  Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## nimago2440

Pupuds_30 said:


> My Chanel Chocolate Bar Medium Tote Lambskin Leather was a Chriatmas gift from my husband &#57378; It was bought from Dubai and i love it so much&#57430;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794413


LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## Pupuds_30

nimago2440 said:


> LOVE this bag!!!



Thanks much nimago


----------



## BlondieB2013

Beautiful collection


----------



## greenbags

Thanks for sharing, lovely collection you have!!


----------



## Pupuds_30

BlondieB2013 said:


> Beautiful collection



Thanks B for veiwing my collection


----------



## Pupuds_30

greenbags said:


> Thanks for sharing, lovely collection you have!!



Hi Greenbags. Hope you enjoyed my bag collection. Thanks for dropping by!


----------



## Pupuds_30

After a long day at work... My baby playing with Alma! Sooo cute.. If I could just stay at home the whole day and play with her!!


----------



## Pupuds_30

My baby posing with Alma


----------



## Pupuds_30

Been busy and walking around with the Lady the past weeks.


----------



## mmmilkman

Pupuds_30 said:


> Work Overload on a Saturday with metallic Dior Gaucho! I &#128151; Dior!
> 
> View attachment 1984342
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984345
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984346



Your collection is amazing. I love how you have classic pieces that can transcend seasons. At the same time, your bag choices have one or two interesting details (either it be the shape, leather or hardware) that make it unique as well. 

I was wondering where you got your Gaucho from? I've been trying to scour online for a pre-loved leather Gaucho messenger with no luck  

Once again, you have an AMAZING collection. Love the stories behind each bag, and love how you restore your pieces!


----------



## Pupuds_30

mmmilkman said:


> Your collection is amazing. I love how you have classic pieces that can transcend seasons. At the same time, your bag choices have one or two interesting details (either it be the shape, leather or hardware) that make it unique as well.
> 
> I was wondering where you got your Gaucho from? I've been trying to scour online for a pre-loved leather Gaucho messenger with no luck
> 
> Once again, you have an AMAZING collection. Love the stories behind each bag, and love how you restore your pieces!



Hi mmmilkman! Thanks for appreciating my collection  Found the Gaucho online at local ebay and got it at a good price.


----------



## Pupuds_30

mmmilkman said:


> Your collection is amazing. I love how you have classic pieces that can transcend seasons. At the same time, your bag choices have one or two interesting details (either it be the shape, leather or hardware) that make it unique as well.
> 
> I was wondering where you got your Gaucho from? I've been trying to scour online for a pre-loved leather Gaucho messenger with no luck
> 
> Once again, you have an AMAZING collection. Love the stories behind each bag, and love how you restore your pieces!



Thanks for appreciating my collection M. Found the Gaucho online at local ebay and it wasagood deal


----------



## Pupuds_30

Sharing my LV Twin Pochette GM
Love the versatility of this bag.  You could use from day to night. As a clutch and wear it on shoulders.  My only concern is the length of the strap that comes with it. I find it short that I'm not comfortable wearing it as a body bag and too short for shoulder wear if I double loop it.  It was nice that my fascination for chanel chain bags gave me an idea.  Bought a chain from the local hardware and tried it as a strap.  I really liked it and I can adjust the chain strap length.. I love it more now!


----------



## Pupuds_30

While my baby love was asleep.. Had the chance to re arrange my purses in their closet.  

My Lvs


(Neverfull is absent, forgot to take it out of the box&#128532

Chanels



Balenciagas



Pradas and Miu Mius



And ofcouse, still have my Diors, Hermes' and the rest of them &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;



Hmmmm... I think I'll be needing more space. &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## _blush_

Very nice closet!!

How are you liking your azur speedy?


----------



## msgee19

Pupuds_30 said:


> Chanel 8.5 Mini Double Flap Bag
> Limited Edition and Rare
> 
> It's a limited edition 2.55 Classic double flap. &#58152;&#58152;&#58152; Made of lambskin leather and features a gold and silver turn lock. I spotted this one in a Japan store which sells pre owned authetic luxury items and fell in love. It's a vintage and a classic piece.. Timeless..&#57430;&#57430; Loved it so much...&#57378;&#58152;&#58157;
> 
> As of today, this is my most treasured piece! So precious that I have not use it yet and I just take it out for cleaning and conditioning once a month!!&#57378;&#57378;&#57378;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803329
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803328


honestly, this chanel is to die for !!! lovely collection overall ...


----------



## Pupuds_30

naachyan said:


> Very nice closet!!
> 
> How are you liking your azur speedy?



Thanks for appreciating Naachyan  I don't use much of the azur these days cause summer is ending and it starts to rain here in our place. I usually use it when I travel cause it holds so much. I just need to be extra careful not to spill anything on it.  &#9829;&#9829;&#9829; i love it cause it matches most of my clothes and accessories. (Light natural colors) &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Pupuds_30

msgee19 said:


> honestly, this chanel is to die for !!! lovely collection overall ...



Thanks so much msgee19 for the sweet comment! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Kriss

Pupuds_30 said:


> I've been a member of TPF just recently  and I was really inspired by our fellow TPFers' bag collection so I decided to show some of mine
> 
> My LV Deauville is my most used bag &#57378; I carry it to work and it can fit all my office stuff  I even use it to carry my little girl's feeding bottles! &#57431;
> 
> View attachment 1794384


It looks so beautiful. The older they're, the more beautiful they look! Lucky mom!


----------



## phanessah

i adore your collection!!! LOVED the hk disneyland db.


----------



## Pupuds_30

phanessah said:


> i adore your collection!!! LOVED the hk disneyland db.



Thanks for the sweet words.  We all love Mickey!!! &#128536;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Kriss said:


> It looks so beautiful. The older they're, the more beautiful they look! Lucky mom!



I agree with you K. Just gotta love LV's patina &#128536; Thanks for dropping by! &#128521;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Working with DB Jenna.. Last week's work bag &#128536;


----------



## MAGJES

Pupuds_30 said:


> Chanel 8.5 Mini Double Flap Bag
> Limited Edition and Rare
> 
> It's a limited edition 2.55 Classic double flap. &#58152;&#58152;&#58152; Made of lambskin leather and features a gold and silver turn lock. I spotted this one in a Japan store which sells pre owned authetic luxury items and fell in love. It's a vintage and a classic piece.. Timeless..&#57430;&#57430; Loved it so much...&#57378;&#58152;&#58157;
> 
> As of today, this is my most treasured piece! So precious that I have not use it yet and I just take it out for cleaning and conditioning once a month!!&#57378;&#57378;&#57378;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803329
> 
> 
> View attachment 1803328



I love the gold/ silver combo on the Chanel.

You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## Pupuds_30

MAGJES said:


> I love the gold/ silver combo on the Chanel.
> 
> You have a beautiful collection!



Thank you Magjes. Can never go wrong with vintage chanel. Always a classic!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Last day at work with Prada Nappa Gaufre  doing inventory at the store  
Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Been very busy the past few weeks at work And at last! &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;Had the courage to do it. Restored the corners of Hermes GP!! Sorry wasn't able to take photos of before   Got the before pic from my thread. &#128523;&#128523; 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 So relieved when it was done. Good thing I mixed the color the right tone!!! &#127912;&#127912; Saved me alot! &#128176;&#128176; It looks new again!! &#128526;&#128526;&#128092;&#128526;


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## Pupuds_30

LV&Lexus07 said:


> Great collection!



Thanks much for appreciating L &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Can't get enough! Time to restore Alma's corners.. At least now I get the chance to document what I did&#128536;&#128092;&#127912;

Before pix
View attachment 2326

	

		
			
		

		
	
859[/ATTACH]

Materials



Process:
First, wipe the area to be restored with a clean cloth



Prepare the colors to be used. Make sure to try on a small area before applying everything!! We don't want to mismatch colors &#128536;&#128521;



For applying the paint, I used cotton buds. Gently damp the bud with the paint and apply it in one direction. Wipe put excess paint with the other half of the bud. 



After applying, let the paint dry for a few hours.. When it was completely dried, I applied the leather cream that comes along with the paint set. 



Let the cream set for a few minutes, and buff it with a clean cloth. In my case I used tissue paper only. &#128521;&#128536;&#128092;

Final result:




Thanks to my sissie-in-law for bringing me home the leather restorer set! Love it!!&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Brasileiro

That's a beautiful DB!


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Wow great, collection. Love them.


----------



## Pupuds_30

Brasileiro said:


> That's a beautiful DB!






AllThingsLuxury said:


> Wow great, collection. Love them.



Thanks for dropping by your lovely comments! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## EwaJP

Pupuds_30 said:


> LV Saint Cloud GM just got back from the bag spa.  I have the strap cleaned and conditioned to preserve it. Even if this is already a discontinued, I find its design elegant and timeless..
> 
> View attachment 1797687
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797690


When I was younger I always wanted one of these bad boys! Thanks to you I now know about "bag spa's" - I feel much better about wearing my nicer purses out and about now.


----------



## Pupuds_30

EwaJP said:


> When I was younger I always wanted one of these bad boys! Thanks to you I now know about "bag spa's" - I feel much better about wearing my nicer purses out and about now.



Wow! That's good to know! Thanks tor visiting! &#9786;&#9786;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Wish me luck!! On my way to a client presentation. Bringing with me is my lucky charm &#128092;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Pupuds_30

Dressing up with small Givenchy Antigona&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## mrjamila88

omg love your bags. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pupuds_30

guapa89 said:


> Awesome






mrjamila88 said:


> omg love your bags. Thanks for sharing



Thanks much! &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## aleen

Mg


----------



## Pupuds_30

Oh my!!! I didn't realize it's been more than 2 years since my last post! I have been busy with work, was sick for about a year and now with a baby bump!!!  Hope to catch up with all the things I missed here at TPF. Starting with a throw back picture with my family at a Vegas and San Fo! Oh loving the weather in both cities! Tagging along with me is my LV Neverfull  and my new found love Rebecca Minkoff! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3657409

View attachment 3657410


----------



## Pupuds_30

Today's arm candy. [emoji4]


----------



## Pupuds_30

Bag of the Day. Balenciaga Velo, Hermes Apricot Fruit Motif Charm Bag. [emoji7][emoji173]️ Pairing with my Rolex Junior Size 2 tone which I got from my last trip to Singapore in very good condition and super good deal. 
[emoji4]

Oh, forgot to mention that I restored Velo! My baby girl is so artistic that she used my bag as one of her canvass! Just got it painted a couple of weeks ago and it holds up pretty well. [emoji4]


----------



## Pupuds_30

It's Holy Week, and no work for 4 days.  Got a chance to clean some of my bags. Starting with my baby girl's Mini Speedy. I love the color of the patina. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## sararewers

[emoji7]


----------



## Pupuds_30

sararewers said:


> [emoji7]



[emoji8]


----------



## Pupuds_30

Horray for Labor Day! [emoji7] Hermes Evelyne PM, Cartier Santos Octagon Watch, Charriol Forever Bangle Rose Gold


----------



## Pupuds_30

Today's grind.. Went for the Classic Chanel Premier Watch and LV Epi Noe Petite.. Love the look of my twilly as the drawstring.. very convenient [emoji6] [emoji173]️ Two of my fave high brand [emoji7]


----------



## Pupuds_30

Date night/ meeting with Hubby [emoji173]️[emoji8]Hermes Hapi 3 Bracelet, Rolex 10pt dia Ladies Two Tone


----------



## Pupuds_30

I got mail! [emoji395][emoji403] My first ever purchase direct from Japan. A Chanel suede purse. Can't wait to get home to open it.. [emoji4] I was thinking this bag will be a project bag for restoration. Hope it won't be that bad.


----------



## Pupuds_30

Charriol kind of a day! [emoji7]


----------



## Pupuds_30

An update on the chanel suede purse.. got this for a really good price considering its condition. No major issues. I just cleaned it and looks better..  Was able to remove most pen marks and dirt on suede and Black spots inside almost gone. Another round of cleaning and this is good to go! [emoji7] Still thinking of replacing the handles with golden chain so I may use it as a shoulder/sling bag. But as of now, will have to use it as is.. 

Before



After


----------



## Pupuds_30

Marcie kind of day! Paired with a cute floral strap I got for really good deal considering its quality.


----------



## More bags

Great collection, I like your arm stack pics!


----------



## Pupuds_30

More bags said:


> Great collection, I like your arm stack pics!



Thanks!! [emoji8]


----------



## Pupuds_30

It's been a while since my last post...

Sharing my latest bag rehab.. Love how it turned out! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ 

Top photo is the after. [emoji7]


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

I loved all your bags. They are awesome. 

Thanks for sharing! Enjoy your bags.


----------



## Porschenality

Enjoyed viewing your collection. Thank you.


----------



## Pupuds_30

Hi everyone! I took a while since I last posted. Sharing what I have been doing during the quarantine time.. (not to mention online shopping as well! ) Restored my balenciaga giant hip.

With the covid-19 and all, restoring has been my outlet. Keep safe everyone!


----------



## Pupuds_30

Another project I just finished.

Givenchy Nightingale. From dark brown to two toned. This one is tough. I hope the light color holds well overtime.


----------



## Pupuds_30

Another throwback and tough work.  The LV Bel-Air PM.. Bought it from Ebay for 125usd (approx). I think this was 2017.  The first time Restored vachetta piping! Loved how it turned out. (Though not perfect but still pretty for me)


----------



## Pupuds_30

Sharing you the upgrade of my bag closet.  hope everything fits well!


----------



## Pupuds_30

WIP


----------



## Nibb

Pupuds_30 said:


> Another project I just finished.
> 
> Givenchy Nightingale. From dark brown to two toned. This one is tough. I hope the light color holds well overtime.
> 
> View attachment 4793102


Your restorations are amazing and inspiring, how is this holding up?


----------



## Pupuds_30

Nibb said:


> Your restorations are amazing and inspiring, how is this holding up?



Actually until now, I have not used it yet. Top coat still feels a bit wet. But so far no peeling.


----------



## Pupuds_30

Finally, be able to fit “most” of it.


----------



## Pupuds_30

Sharing my not so recent purchase from Shopbop. Got it on sale.  Botkier Cobble Hill Crossbody in Golden Truffle Combo Color. It’s my first Botkier and quality is superb!  Thinking of getting it in other color!!


----------

